

Make money first, then do good. - fiesycal
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/14/business/shared-value-gains-in-corporate-responsibility-efforts.html?src=recg

======
revorad
The actual title of the article is "First, Make Money. Also, Do Good.", not
"Make money first, then do good.".

What's with the editing?

